# Green and Black D. Auratus :(



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

I had a GB tad and he had a bubble, he manage to morph but hes all fat compared to the other ones, what should I do?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Any pictures? If he morphed and is fat should be ok. Hard to tell without pics and more info.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Bcs TX said:


> Any pictures? If he morphed and is fat should be ok. Hard to tell without pics and more info.


Unless he isn't actually fat from fat but instead is retaining fluids... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Ed said:


> Unless he isn't actually fat from fat but instead is retaining fluids...
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Hes just a few days out of the water, he had a bubble when he was a tad and was able to morph fine but hes still round x)


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Hes a bit round around the sides of his body my other froglets are slim


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

I am not the expert that some other members are but it kind of looks like sls to me. One time when I had stale vits I noticed a correlation between bubbles and leucs with sls. Those arms look skinny to me.


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Urban Jungle said:


> I am not the expert that some other members are but it kind of looks like sls to me. One time when I had stale vits I noticed a correlation between bubbles and leucs with sls. Those arms look skinny to me.


what do you mean by "stale vits" and can it live with sls? these are my first frogs I wanted to raise em from tads :'(


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

heres another, but more clear pic, I removed him from the other froglets and its in a 16oz deli up


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Good news is that your other frog should be fine. What I meant by stale vits is stale vitamins, vitamins older than 6 months old or vits that haven't been stored properly ( in the fridge in air sealed containers until use). Frogs can live with sls because there are degrees of sls and froglets with smaller degrees have been known to live happy lives. However, to me, your froglet appears to have a graduated condition where it probably will not have usage of it's front legs. Wait for a few more members to share their thoughts and watch it's maneuverability but unfortunately you might have to look into humane euthanization processes. Your other froglets not showing symptoms should be okay!


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Urban Jungle said:


> Good news is that your other frog should be fine. What I meant by stale vits is stale vitamins, vitamins older than 6 months old or vits that haven't been stored properly ( in the fridge in air sealed containers until use). Frogs can live with sls because there are degrees of sls and froglets with smaller degrees have been known to live happy lives. However, to me, your froglet appears to have a graduated condition where it probably will not have usage of it's front legs. Wait for a few more members to share their thoughts and watch it's maneuverability but unfortunately you might have to look into humane euthanization processes. Your other froglets not showing symptoms should be okay!


but it still hops and crawls around with his front legs


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Update: The frog is climbing the walls of the deli cup and hopping around but still fattish....


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome, good to hear! It will most likely be okay then.


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

I put him with the other 2 frogs, now they are hopping around in a 5 gallon tank, gona have them grow a bit before putting them in the 40 Breeder.  how long should I wait?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Insufficient vitamin A can result in a failure of the pre-kidney formation in the egg or subsequent kidney function in the tadpole. It does look like there is still some fluid retention which is not great sign. Sometimes they do okay and sometimes they don't. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Well this morning I took a look at him and he seems smaller that he did in that pick...hes not a plump any more. I think thats a good sign..


----------

